# How to make 3 cups Pastry flour



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

For 3 cups pastry flour: 2 cups All pur + 1 cup cake?
I got the from joy of cooking website.
Does this sound correct?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

That should work, yes. Basically you are trying to make a flour mix which contains less protein.

Bread flour is the highest in protein, then comes regular all purpose, then comes cake flour. Normally, one of these three would suffice, and you can use cake flour in most pastries and get a wonderful result.

The higher protein flours are for items which require high gluten such as bread, the lower protein flours are for cakes and things like biscuits where you would like a nice soft crumb and zero chewiness.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Carlaid,

anything between 2:1, 1:1 or 1:2 (ap flour :cake flour)will work for pastry flour.
depending on the pastry, you can adjust. 

(that's what i have read)

Luc H


----------

